# massilon ohio



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Need a sub to handel a restraunt in massilon ohio. Please email me if any one is interested [email protected]


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Bump! Still need help!


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have three new trucks. Reliable equipment and experienced drivers.

Scott Hill
330 329-0116
[email protected]


----------

